# Which year was the best year for Video Games?



## Social_Outlaw (Aug 17, 2014)

As I tend to figure out which year was the best for Video games, It is kinda hard to decode which year was the best because of story, gameplay and so on. I say this because there was so many old games back then with advance stuff at the time like GTA SA, Half Life 2, and Viewtiful Joe. Those were amazing games at the time and still is. I would say 2011, but I'm still stuck in the past, so I'll have to say 04. That year *was *the big bang for me. In addition after all these new games we seen at E3, and Gamescom, I might have to go with this year or next after games like Bloodborne, MGS Solid 5, and Assassin's Creed Unity come out but until then I'll stick with 04.

(Sigh) I'm done lol... what year was it for you?


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 17, 2014)

Everything in the 90's


----------



## [MLG]xX420NoScopeBlazeXx (Aug 17, 2014)

2007 cause that's when CoD4 came out, the best video game of all time. CoD4 has the best hit detection of any modern FPS. Even better than Counter-Strike. Plus, the community is still very much alive, especially on PC.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 17, 2014)

Whichever year Nintendo released the most games. *DUH. *


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 17, 2014)

Somewhere in the mid '90s.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Everything in the 90's





hippy dave said:


> Somewhere in the mid '90s.


 
tfw the 90's were 40 years ago.

Kids these days, they don't know. Kids these days. They missed out.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 17, 2014)

2007 - Portal, Bioshock, Mass Effect, and Assassin's Creed. Nuff said.


----------



## zerofalcon (Aug 17, 2014)

1994. Super Metroid, Killer Instinct (arcade), Donkey Kong Country, Earthworm Jim, Super Street Fighter 2, Mortal Kombat 2, 3D pre-rendered graphics was a revolutionary thing for gaming history, good old days.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 17, 2014)

2006. Not sure why.


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 17, 2014)

97-98 Age of Empires, Zelda Ocarina, Little Big Adventure 2, Monkey Island 3, Grimm Fandango


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2014)

D) None of the above


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Pretty much every year before 2012 was a good year for me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_in_video_gaming

Eat cocks losers.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 17, 2014)

1979 Pink Floyd released The Wall and the Atari 2600 was still very popular. 

lol kidding (I enjoyed that time.) but really in my mind it had to be the entire 16 bit era. SNES,Genesis,TG16,NeoGeo.... Never has a generation of consoles been so worthy.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 17, 2014)

2001, where PS2's true system sellers released like Metal Gear Solid 2, Final Fantasy X, ICO, and more.
Other than that, 2015 looks like it will be amazing. Persona 5, BloodBorne, The Order, Digimon Cyber Sleuth, Persona 4 Dancing All Night, Ratchet and Clank, Mortal Kombat X, Tearaway Unfolded, Uncharted 4 oh my~~~!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2014)

Actually I'm changing my answer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_in_video_gaming


Gameboy Advance released
Gamecube released
Xbox announced
Runescape
Phantasy Star Online
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Black and White
Baldur's Gate II
Final Fantasy X
Max Payne
Advance Wars
Silent Hill 2
Ico
Devil May Cry
GTA III
Golden Sun
Metal Gear Solid 2
SSBM
Pikmin
Jak and Daxter
Halo
Pokemon Crystal
Any other answer is wrong.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 17, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Actually I'm changing my answer.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_in_video_gaming
> 
> ...


That's the year I was looking for.


----------



## beatsell (Aug 17, 2014)

endoverend said:


> 2007 - Portal, Bioshock, Mass Effect, and Assassin's Creed. Nuff said.


 
And TF2.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 17, 2014)

I'll go with 2004. While it's mainly for UT2004, it was also the year GTA: San Andreas, Half life 2 and World of Warcraft were released.

Nonetheless, when taking my own all-time favorite out of the loop, I would say that 2001 has the strongest line-up.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 17, 2014)

What year was DaytonaUSA 2001 released in again?


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 17, 2014)

90's and early 2000


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 17, 2014)

2004 for me is the obvious choice.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 17, 2014)

Any year before 2005-2006. Ps3 and 360 changed a lot the gaming world, both in better and worse ways


----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2014)

2001.... why?



Championship manager 01/02 got released.... 


Plus GTA 3... Thread/


----------



## natkoden (Aug 23, 2014)

1999


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 23, 2014)

It depends on many factors. In general the golden age was the decade between 1994 and 2004. Since 2005, quality has been dropping. The main problem is that companies:

a)Have become greedy

b)Don't want to make games anymore, they want to make movies.

We still have Nintendo and the occasional gem like Skyrim and New Vegas, but i have been playing games for more than 25 years on all platforms and i find myself increasingly unable to give a damn about most modern "AAA" releases. If not for my 3DS, i would have probably dropped gaming altogether.


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 23, 2014)

Guild makes a fine argument for 2001 there to be honest..... For me personally though it probably has to be one of the 90s: 1994 as mentioned looks like a good un, but what about 1995? Yoshi's Island, Chrono Trigger & DKC2 on SNES, plus the release of PS1 and Saturn (in the West), and the launch games they had? Ridge Racer at home.... WipEout.....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 23, 2014)

2017.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> 2017.


 

PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY.

PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 24, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY.
> 
> PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY.


 


_*Boners of steel standing tall in preparation for not having a life for a few months*_


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 25, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Kids these days, they don't know. Kids these days. They missed out.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 25, 2014)

I kind of like the era of the arcade, which was pre-NES days. The only thing that sucked about it was the amount of quarters I used to play those games.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 25, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_in_video_gaming
> 
> Eat cocks losers.


 
*Looks at list*

*Sees Sonic Heroes*

*sheds a nostalgic manly tear*


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 26, 2014)

2003

Mario Kart: Double Dash
Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga
Max Payne 2
WarioWare
Zelda Wind Waker
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire
Rayman 3
F-Zero GX
Soul Calibur 2
Viewtiful Joy
Jak II(still don't play it but I heard good thing of it)
Prince of Persia Sands of Time
Silent Hill 3

what more could you ask??


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 5, 2014)

I


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2014)

the snes years i remember hiring a new game every week to play


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

thats debatable since each year got so many worthwhile games (and some stinkers 2)


id say 2004 since it was the year i got into gaming (i played ratchet and clank 3 to death when i was younger and gta san andreas those games where the shit back then)


----------



## TecXero (Sep 6, 2014)

1999 or 2002.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

2004

Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door
Kirby And The Amazing Mirror
Metroid Zero Mission
Pokemon Fire Red And Leaf Green
Need I go on?


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 2, 2015)

One of those years when I was a responsibility-free kid.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Nov 2, 2015)

I only speak for myself but I think the "golden age" of gaming was between around 1986-2001. This is a tough one but if I HAD to pick one single year it would be 1995 because Chrono Trigger, my favorite game was released then but '94 saw the release of FF6 and 1999 had Suikoden 2 so it's very close. Mid/late 80s to early 00s was the real golden age imo, at least post crash because I'm too young to have any sort of memory of or nostalgia for the 2600 or the arcade games released back before the crash. Basically, NES-PS2/GC/DC/Xbox, before online play and DLC started to become games' main selling points. Online support is great and all but unfortunately most companies abuse it and fill their games with DLC & microtrans scams.

There were plenty of _really_ shit games back in the "golden age" but at least the good ones had to be complete, although even high-end ones like FF6 had tons of bugs. Still, the mid 90s and 1995 in particular was one helluva year if you owned a SNES, especially if you were a kid like I was. There was so much experimentation going on in the late 80s-early 00s and brand new genres were being created left and right. Good times.

edit: Gotta give you props for this thread, OP. Good idea.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 2, 2015)

I honestly feel as if from the 1990s to the present had good games. Each generation had worth playing games, and I plan to upgrade to the current generation to play the worth playing games now.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 2, 2015)

Gonna have to go with the crowd and say 97/98 as well. Pokemon, FF7, Lylat Wars, Ocarina of Time, etc. All games that I continue to play to this day nearly 20 years later. It was the point where my gaming went from 'rescue princess/run to the right really fast' to having actual stories and characters. Conveniently timed when I myself was growing up and looking for more out of life. I'm certainly biased but you can't deny those were quality years for gaming.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 2, 2015)

2001. Lots of great PS2 games, but mostly because the GBA and GCN were released this year.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

Mid 90' and early 00'
Great games, great consoles.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 2, 2015)

2001 was a pretty good year for games.  We get some hidden gems from the last games coming off the previous generation (pushing its graphical limits) and are struck in awe from the new launch games on the latest consoles at the time.

*Edit*: I look back at all the previous posts and notice I'm not the only one.  LOL.


----------



## Chary (Nov 3, 2015)

1994: Sonic 3, Final Fantasy VI, Donkey Kong Country, Super Metroid, Plumbers Don't Wear Ties, Shaq Fu

1996: Resident Evil, Crash Bandicoot, Tomb Raider, Super Mario 64, Persona, Donkey Kong Country 3, Kirby Super Star. Bubsy 3D.

2009: Mirrors Edge, Burnout Paradise, Assassin's Creed II, Batman Arkham Asylum, Muramasa, Borderlands, Dragon Age Origins, Uncharted 2.

The timeframe of the mid 90's to mid 00's just about contains most of my favorite games.


----------



## Vipera (Nov 3, 2015)

2010s

Emulators are all over the place, the rarest games have all been dumped and correctly emulated, I can play your childhood on my phone, I can buy a game from my console, I can use my console as a media player, I can choose between playing AAA games or games made by one person, in the same platform.

Every year is now the best year.


But if we really have to dig into the past, I'd say:

1984 The year that a lot of truly great games got released. I'm talking about Pacland, Pitfall II, Balloon Fight and Tetris
1994 PS1's release date. The console that nailed how 3D games should be made and where they should be put in (CDs)
2004 DS's release date. The handheld that nailed portable gaming

Why was 2014 so boring in comparison?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 3, 2015)

Vipera said:


> 1894 The year that a lot of truly great games got released.


If 1894 had video games, I learned something today.


----------



## Vipera (Nov 3, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> If 1894 had video games, I learned something today.


It's 5am. Go play Pacland and give me some slack 

(fix'd. thx)


----------



## jDSX (Nov 3, 2015)

98-04 for me, had the best games released in that time frame.


----------



## linkenski (Nov 3, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> 2006. Not sure why.


Sonic The Hedgehog 2006.

My pick would be 2011. Arkham City, Skyward Sword, Skyrim. Great fucking games.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 4, 2015)

The best year for video games?

_This year_, in perpetuity. Meaning that next year, _that year _will be the best year for video games.

You see... 

Video games are a wonderful, tangible asset. Every single year we compound everything that has come before with what is now present, creating a brilliant miasma of past and present. At this moment, I can play the best (or worst) games from any year from the late 1970s all the way up to the latest releases. It provides me with options unsurpassed at any other point in time, and I absolutely *love *it. Sure, I could toss out a year where a fantastic game like Super Metroid or Final Fantasy XII was released, but the thing is... those games are still there. They never went away, so their greatness is something I can still experience. The fact is that at this point in time I can not just play those games, I can discover classics  I had not happened upon back then, and still look forward to the future.

Long live this year.
And next year.
And every year after that.
Long live _gaming._


----------



## The Minish LAN (Nov 6, 2015)

My favourite year for gaming? *Every *year.


----------

